# The Furry (Hit)List



## endoverend (Jan 7, 2016)

Edit


----------



## ihaveahax (Jan 7, 2016)

fun fact: @VinsCool, @Lucar, @Arecaidian Fox, and pretty much all the eeveelution avatars were made by the same artist. and might I remind you...


----------



## endoverend (Jan 7, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> fun fact: @VinsCool, @Lucar, @Arecaidian Fox, and pretty much all the eeveelution avatars were made by the same artist. and might I remind you...


Ah, Animal Crossing. The OG furry game


----------



## ihaveahax (Jan 7, 2016)

endoverend said:


> Ah, Animal Crossing. The OG furry game


is someone mad?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

is the so-called professional jimjam rustler getting his jimmies rustled?


----------



## Exavold (Jan 7, 2016)

I'm spooked solid.


----------



## ihaveahax (Jan 7, 2016)

two more things

@Everest's avatar is also by the same artist

@The Real Jdbye because why not


----------



## endoverend (Jan 7, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> @The Real Jdbye because why not



AFAIK that's just a pokemon


----------



## ihaveahax (Jan 7, 2016)

endoverend said:


> AFAIK that's just a pokemon


this is a list of "furries" so what else


----------



## endoverend (Jan 7, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> this is a list of "furries" so what else


I mean, pokemon are not furry anthropomorphic animals. Maybe some of them are similar but certainly not helioptile. My thread, my rules


----------



## ihaveahax (Jan 7, 2016)

endoverend said:


> I mean, pokemon are not furry anthropomorphic animals. Maybe some of them are similar but certainly not helioptile. My thread, my rules


sorry but i don't see how that's related to a list of users who like something 

would you like to come to the shoutbox and argue about it?


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jan 7, 2016)

endoverend said:


> I mean, pokemon are not furry anthropomorphic animals. Maybe some of them are similar but certainly not helioptile. My thread, my rules


It's called feral. It's not supposed to be anthro.


----------



## endoverend (Jan 7, 2016)

The Real Jdbye said:


> It's called feral. It's not supposed to be anthro.


Yeah I know. That's why I didn't want to put it on the official (godly) list.


----------



## ihaveahax (Jan 7, 2016)

endoverend said:


> Yeah I know. That's why I didn't want to put it on the official (godly) list.


if you're talking about avatars then you should be more clear that's what it is


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jan 7, 2016)

endoverend said:


> Yeah I know. That's why I didn't want to put it on the official (godly) list.


That doesn't make it any less furry though


----------



## endoverend (Jan 7, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> if you're talking about avatars then you should be more clear that's what it is


Oh.  Yeah it's the avatars


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jan 7, 2016)

So glad I am safe what with being an android and all lol


----------



## ihaveahax (Jan 7, 2016)

ok then, i'm on this list. what's next?


----------



## endoverend (Jan 7, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> ok then, i'm on this list. what's next?


----------



## ihaveahax (Jan 7, 2016)

endoverend said:


>


do I get a prize or anything?


----------



## endoverend (Jan 7, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> do I get a prize or anything?


No. Just immortalization in the thread


----------



## ihaveahax (Jan 7, 2016)

endoverend said:


> No. Just immortalization in the thread


well that was a waste of time, considering everyone can tell i'm a furfag


----------



## endoverend (Jan 7, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> well that was a waste of time, considering everyone can tell i'm a furfag


Well what if you changed your avatar to not furry? This thread would always stay here.


----------



## ihaveahax (Jan 7, 2016)

endoverend said:


> Well what if you changed your avatar to not furry? This thread would always stay here.


that'd never happen though. also I can just say it directly to others what I am

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

also you say this like it's a bad thing

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

how is it a bad thing

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

oh wait am I taking the EOF seriously again silly me


----------



## endoverend (Jan 7, 2016)

don't take a dumb joke thread as an insult


----------



## ihaveahax (Jan 7, 2016)

endoverend said:


> don't take a dumb joke thread as an insult


i know

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Lucar (Jan 7, 2016)

Too Bad, I like being a furry. Deal with it.


----------



## ihaveahax (Jan 7, 2016)

Lucar said:


> Too Bad, I like being a furry. Deal with it.


hello not-me


----------



## Lucar (Jan 7, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> hello not-me



*Gasps*

IT'S-IT'S... ME

lolno


----------



## Blue (Jan 7, 2016)

I'm not a furry


----------



## ihaveahax (Jan 7, 2016)

Aqib Ali said:


> I'm not a furry


good for you


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 7, 2016)

We need on of these for people with waifus instead


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 7, 2016)

Truck Month is the least furry album ever.


----------



## Duo8 (Jan 7, 2016)

Do I qualify?


----------



## Muffins (Jan 7, 2016)

Absolutely nothing wrong with being a furry.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 7, 2016)

Resistance is futile ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 7, 2016)

Why hello.


I made my choice. I like it. There is no escape now.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 7, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Why hello.
> 
> 
> I made my choice. I like it. There is no escape now.


Like my big white van ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 7, 2016)

Her*


----------



## endoverend (Jan 7, 2016)

Muffins said:


> Absolutely nothing wrong with being a furry.


It's just a list. I'm fine with it, but I gotta make a list.


----------



## Muffins (Jan 7, 2016)

endoverend said:


> It's just a list. I'm fine with it, but I gotta make a list.



You can add me to that list if you want. 

Always did have a thing for Gadget, I did.


----------



## endoverend (Jan 7, 2016)

Muffins said:


> You can add me to that list if you want.
> 
> Always did have a thing for Gadget, I did.


Well, it's a list of furry avatars. So right now you don't apply but an avatar is your ticket in.


----------



## Muffins (Jan 7, 2016)

endoverend said:


> Well, it's a list of furry avatars. So right now you don't apply but an avatar is your ticket in.



I suppose I shall have to pass then. My Mirror Cats rule my life.

Woe is me.


----------



## endoverend (Jan 7, 2016)

Duo8 said:


> Do I qualify?


See I don't know. For now, I think Pokemon avys don't count


----------



## ihaveahax (Jan 7, 2016)

but what if it was lucario that got me into this mess


----------



## endoverend (Jan 7, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> but what if it was lucario that got me into this mess


Lucario is like the furry pokemon so if someone had him I would probably add him


----------



## Duo8 (Jan 7, 2016)

endoverend said:


> Lucario is like the furry pokemon so if someone had him I would probably add him


What about Lopunny? Gardevoir? Braixen? Muk?


----------



## ihaveahax (Jan 7, 2016)

endoverend said:


> Lucario is like the furry pokemon so if someone had him I would probably add him








something about this feels so wrong but who cares


----------



## endoverend (Jan 7, 2016)

Duo8 said:


> What about Lopunny? Gardevoir? Braixen? Muk?


Muk would be instantly added, no question


----------



## ihaveahax (Jan 7, 2016)

endoverend said:


> Muk would be instantly added, no question


Muk isn't even anthropomorphic


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## ihaveahax (Jan 7, 2016)

Black-Ice said:


>


I was actually going to tag you but I never did


----------



## endoverend (Jan 7, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> Muk isn't even anthropomorphic


That's the joke, you got it


----------



## ihaveahax (Jan 7, 2016)

endoverend said:


> That's the joke, you got it


no


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jan 7, 2016)

I'm not here. :^)


----------



## ihaveahax (Jan 7, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> I'm not here. :^)


by posting here @endoverend is now going to do it


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 7, 2016)

But I'm just Toon Link


----------



## sl0ps (Jan 7, 2016)

A master is out.


----------



## endoverend (Jan 7, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> I'm not here. :^)


I suppose you shall be added.


----------



## keven3477 (Jan 8, 2016)

oh good, I am not in the hit list, I will survive!


----------



## ihaveahax (Jan 8, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> oh good, I am not in the hit list, I will survive!


except that avatar you're using is by the same artist as I mentioned earlier

are you sure you're not one?


----------



## keven3477 (Jan 8, 2016)

I am one but I am not in the list so I dont have to worry.


----------



## ihaveahax (Jan 8, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> I am one but I am not in the list so I dont have to worry.


@endoverend


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jan 8, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> oh good, I am not in the hit list, I will survive!


Nope. You're dead now, kiddo.


----------



## endoverend (Jan 8, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> I am one but I am not in the list so I dont have to worry.


Thou shalt be added forthwith.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 8, 2016)

endoverend said:


> Thou shalt be added forthwith.


Even if it's a pokémon too?


----------



## endoverend (Jan 8, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Even if it's a pokémon too?


It's a pokemon, but it's anthro, so furry it is.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 8, 2016)

endoverend said:


> It's a pokemon, but it's anthro, so furry it is.


Same applies to all eeveelution avatars then :>


----------



## endoverend (Jan 8, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Same applies to all eeveelution avatars then :>


Well you got me there. make a list of them for me and I'll add them.


----------



## EarlAB (Jan 8, 2016)

You should add me to the list.
Link had a bunch of masks before and runs around graveyards at night with a Bunny Hood.


----------



## keven3477 (Jan 8, 2016)

endoverend said:


> @keven3477 Sexy Oshawott. Nuff said.



Nice, might use that for my custom title.


----------



## ihaveahax (Jan 8, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> Nice, might use that for my custom title.


so sexy that if you look at the avatar...


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 8, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> so sexy that if you look at the avatar...


Things happen


----------



## endoverend (Jan 8, 2016)

lol not my thing


----------



## ihaveahax (Jan 8, 2016)

endoverend said:


> lol not my thing


but it is almost certainly mine


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 8, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> but it is almost certainly mine


----------



## ihaveahax (Jan 8, 2016)

join the refurolution. we might have cookies.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 8, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> join the refurolution. we might have cookies.


Who could refuse cookies anyway.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 8, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> join the refurolution. we might have cookies.


I like cookies


----------



## ihaveahax (Jan 8, 2016)

Black-Ice said:


> I like cookies





Spoiler: bad joke


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 8, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> Spoiler: bad joke


ex dee


----------



## ihaveahax (Jan 8, 2016)

Black-Ice said:


> ex dee


did you mean ecks dee


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 8, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> did you mean ecks dee


I prefer ex dee
I like to be different 
Apologies


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 8, 2016)

Black-Ice said:


> I prefer ex dee
> I like to be different
> Apologies


I usually use "xD" in my end


----------



## ihaveahax (Jan 8, 2016)

Black-Ice said:


> I prefer ex dee
> I like to be different
> Apologies


(☞ﾟ∀ﾟ)☞ 

refurolution is a word i came up with last night when i was in bed. i decided to post it here to be annoying.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 8, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I usually use "xD" in my end


#TooMainstream
#HipsterFox




ihaveamac said:


> (☞ﾟ∀ﾟ)☞
> 
> refurolution is a word i came up with last night when i was in bed. i decided to post it here to be annoying.


I made up the word "fursty" the other day to describe how I was feeling.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 8, 2016)

Black-Ice said:


> #TooMainstream
> #HipsterFox


Oh i see.

It seems that the hero of wind missed the point


----------



## ihaveahax (Jan 8, 2016)

Black-Ice said:


> I made up the word "fursty" the other day to describe how I was feeling.


quick, make more fur puns or whatever


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 8, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> quick, make more fur puns or whatever


*Petting fur-riously*


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 8, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> quick, make more fur puns or whatever


I barely thought of a second fur pun, god knows how i'll think of a furd one.


----------



## ihaveahax (Jan 8, 2016)

Black-Ice said:


> I barely thought of a second fur pun, god knows how i'll think of a furd one.


hello furiend


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 8, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> hello furiend


hola amigo, i trust you're having a furry good day?


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 8, 2016)

I came to start a Waifu war


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 8, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I came to start a Waifu war


HEY
HEEEEEY

THERE CAN ONLY BE ONE RENAMON


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 8, 2016)

Black-Ice said:


> HEY
> HEEEEEY
> 
> THERE CAN ONLY BE ONE RENAMON


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 8, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> View attachment 34923


FIGHT ME

FIGHT ME NOW


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 8, 2016)

Black-Ice said:


> FIGHT ME
> 
> FIGHT ME NOW


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 8, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> View attachment 34925


I will only accept this blasphemy if i'm recognised as the original founder of the church of Rena


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 8, 2016)

Black-Ice said:


> I will only accept this blasphemy if i'm recognised as the original founder of the church of Rena


Renamon is only my second Waifu, so you can do that. Just as long as you leave Squid Girl alone.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 8, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Renamon is only my second Waifu, so you can do that. Just as long as you leave Squid Girl alone.


I'm ok with these terms.
I shall disarm the bomb


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 8, 2016)

Black-Ice said:


> I'm ok with these terms.
> I shall disarm the bomb


----------



## jDSX (Jan 8, 2016)

What is the big deal here? I like my furry friends.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 8, 2016)

jDSX said:


> I like my furry friends.


Dose that mean you want to yiff?


----------



## ihaveahax (Jan 8, 2016)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Dose that mean you want to yiff?


I will, with anyone


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 8, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> I will, with anyone


oh bae i'll tak off my bra


----------



## ihaveahax (Jan 8, 2016)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> oh bae i'll tak off my bra


but i'm gay though

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

what are you getting at


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 8, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> but i'm gay though
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> what are you getting at


It'll add to the homosexual atmosphere.


----------



## ihaveahax (Jan 8, 2016)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> It'll add to the homosexual atmosphere.


okay then


----------



## ihaveahax (Jan 8, 2016)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> It'll add to the homosexual atmosphere.


so are we doing something or what


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 8, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> so are we doing something or what


Only if you _thrust._


----------



## endoverend (Jan 8, 2016)

getting out of hand


----------



## ihaveahax (Jan 8, 2016)

endoverend said:


> getting out of hand


join us


----------



## endoverend (Jan 8, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> join us


no


----------



## ihaveahax (Jan 8, 2016)

endoverend said:


> no


ok


----------



## endoverend (Jan 8, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> ok


----------



## ihaveahax (Jan 8, 2016)

endoverend said:


>


what do you want

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



endoverend said:


> And remember. Stay smooth-skinned, my brethren.


but who doesn't want soft and fluffy


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 8, 2016)

endoverend said:


> no


b-but endoverendsan, I need you too~


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 8, 2016)

endoverend said:


> getting out of hand


What did you expect


----------



## ihaveahax (Jan 8, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> What did you expect


@endoverend you brought all the gbatemp furries to this thread, and you don't expect it to turn out like this?


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 9, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> but who doesn't want soft and fluffy


<3


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 9, 2016)

Black-Ice said:


> <3


<3


----------



## endoverend (Jan 9, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> @endoverend you brought all the gbatemp furries to this thread, and you don't expect it to turn out like this?


Not to say I didn't expect it but I don't have to like it


----------



## ihaveahax (Jan 9, 2016)

endoverend said:


> Not to say I didn't expect it but I don't have to like it


too bad this is our thread now


----------



## endoverend (Jan 9, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> too bad this is our thread now


----------



## ihaveahax (Jan 9, 2016)

endoverend said:


>


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 9, 2016)

endoverend said:


>


----------



## Duo8 (Jan 9, 2016)

Looks like the ratio of furry to non-furry is over 1000% now.
Thread title should thus be changed to The Furry Friend List.


----------



## endoverend (Jan 9, 2016)

Duo8 said:


> Looks like the ratio of furry to non-furry is over 1000% now.
> Thread title should thus be changed to The Furry Friend List.


just call me hide the pain harold


----------



## ihaveahax (Jan 9, 2016)

endoverend said:


> just call me hide the pain harold


does my interest in anthropomorphic animals spook you or something


----------



## endoverend (Jan 9, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> does my interest in anthropomorphic animals spook you or something


2spooked


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 9, 2016)

endoverend said:


> 2spooked


I luv U <3


----------



## ihaveahax (Jan 9, 2016)

endoverend said:


> 2spooked


----------



## ihaveahax (Jan 16, 2016)

will this thing ever be updated


----------



## TrashyClassy (Jan 16, 2016)

what bout weaboos


----------



## ihaveahax (Jan 16, 2016)

TrashyClassy said:


> what bout weaboos


how many furries are there compared to "weaboos" here


----------



## Duo8 (Jan 16, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> how many furries are there compared to "weaboos" here


That's actually interesting. I wonder what's the ratio.


----------



## endoverend (Jan 16, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> will this thing ever be updated


Just get on the access list and do it yourself


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jan 16, 2016)

hai


----------



## ihaveahax (Jan 16, 2016)

endoverend said:


> Just get on the access list and do it yourself


you trust a furry like me to maintain a hitlist of people with furry avatars

ok


----------



## endoverend (Jan 16, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> you trust a furry like me to maintain a hitlist of people with furry avatars
> 
> ok


If you fuck it up I will actually hit you


----------



## Lucar (Jan 16, 2016)

@endoverend I changed my Avatar, so HA.


----------



## ihaveahax (Jan 16, 2016)

endoverend said:


> If you fuck it up I will actually hit you


come at me bro

also I haven't edited the post yet. conflict of interest yo


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 16, 2016)

endoverend said:


> If you fuck it up I will actually hit you


Don't. I'll protect him


----------



## Lucar (Jan 16, 2016)

*Puts up Forcefield* That should do the trick. :3


----------



## ihaveahax (Jan 16, 2016)

no don't worry about me. if I mess up something as simple as a hitlist of furries like me I probably deserve to be slapped


----------



## Lucar (Jan 17, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> no don't worry about me. if I mess up something as simple as a hitlist of furries like me I probably deserve to be slapped



*Puts up Slightly Bigger forcefield*


----------



## Exavold (Jan 19, 2016)

plz update , tanks.


----------



## ihaveahax (Jan 19, 2016)

Exavold said:


> plz update , tanks.


he gave that role to me but i never bothered to update because conflict of interest or something


----------



## Exavold (Jan 19, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> he gave that role to me but i never bothered to update because conflict of interest or something


oh no......................................


----------



## endoverend (Jan 19, 2016)

Fine, I'll do it when I get home


----------



## Exavold (Jan 19, 2016)

endoverend said:


> Fine, I'll do it when I get home


Tanks , darling.


----------



## endoverend (Jan 19, 2016)

Updated.


----------



## Lucar (Jan 19, 2016)

endoverend said:


> Updated.



( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 19, 2016)

Lucar said:


> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


I see you're horny ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Lucar (Jan 19, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I see you're horny ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)



...Ignoring this post in 3...2...1...


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 20, 2016)

Where's tomato hentai


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 20, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> Where's tomato hentai


True!


----------



## Lucar (Jan 20, 2016)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAHHAHHAHHAHHAHHAHAHHAHHAHHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHA.

I CHANGED ME AVATAR BACK.

HA


----------



## endoverend (Jan 20, 2016)

Lucar said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAHHAHHAHHAHHAHHAHAHHAHHAHHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHA.
> 
> I CHANGED ME AVATAR BACK.
> 
> HA


ok? i'm not changing it now
also will add tomato


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 20, 2016)

I don't count as a furry do I?


----------



## Lucar (Jan 20, 2016)

endoverend said:


> ok? i'm not changing it now
> also will add tomato



Ok. Fine with me. I'd rather have mine updated then be called "Horny".



ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> I don't count as a furry do I?



GET IN THE BOX


----------



## endoverend (Jan 20, 2016)

Lucar said:


> Ok. Fine with me. I'd rather have mine updated then be called "Horny".


Well that's how it looked. you picked the avatar.


----------



## Lucar (Jan 20, 2016)

endoverend said:


> Well that's how it looked. you picked the avatar.



OK. Anyway, I'm back to Mimiga, so I'm happy.


----------



## Exavold (Jan 20, 2016)

Triggered. 

_jk._


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 20, 2016)

Lucar said:


> Ok. Fine with me. I'd rather have mine updated then be called "Horny".
> 
> 
> 
> GET IN THE BOX


What box?


----------



## ihaveahax (Jan 20, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> What box?


just get in or something


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 20, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> just get in or something


You calling me a furry?


----------



## ihaveahax (Jan 20, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> You calling me a furry?


I don't know, what do you think?


----------



## Exavold (Jan 20, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> You calling me a furry?


Just get in already.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 20, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> I don't know, what do you think?


Idk

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I


Exavold said:


> Just get in already.


Fine I'm in


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 20, 2016)

HOLD IT!!! @endoverend Will know if i'm a furry or not. I'm not in the box yet.


----------



## endoverend (Jan 20, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> HOLD IT!!! @endoverend Will know if i'm a furry or not. I'm not in the box yet.


no


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 21, 2016)

You forgot @Tomato Hentai


----------



## endoverend (Jan 21, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> You forgot @Tomato Hentai


yeah yeah yeah, I'll add her

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

added


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 21, 2016)

endoverend said:


> @Tomato Hentai He's probably surprised about the fact there there are people in this world who will circlejerk about Earthbound *and* furries.


She*


----------



## endoverend (Jan 21, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> She*


He refers to the avatar


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 21, 2016)

endoverend said:


> He refers to the avatar


Fair enough.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 21, 2016)

I guess i'm a furry now.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 22, 2016)

I wonder how long till I make it onto the list


----------



## jDSX (Jan 22, 2016)

I must be the luckiest one here...


----------



## ihaveahax (Jan 22, 2016)

jDSX said:


> I must be the luckiest one here...


why?


----------



## jDSX (Jan 22, 2016)

Check the OP


----------



## ihaveahax (Jan 22, 2016)

jDSX said:


> Check the OP


the fact that you're not in it?


----------



## jDSX (Jan 22, 2016)

I admit he missed a few, notoriously @Rydian despite he's not frequent anymore.


----------



## ihaveahax (Jan 22, 2016)

@jDSX ok fine I added you. but I couldn't make a description  @endoverend are you happy I did something for once??


----------



## endoverend (Jan 22, 2016)

fine. i did the description

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

also i added that one person who kept complaining cause they weren't on here


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 22, 2016)

endoverend said:


> And remember. Stay smooth-skinned, my brethren.


I never even had smooth skin before I was a furry.


----------



## endoverend (Jan 22, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I never even had smooth skin before I was a furry.


Gotta moisturize


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 22, 2016)

endoverend said:


> Gotta moisturize


I'd be slapping moisturizer on my face and hands every 30 minutes or so


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 22, 2016)

Umm what's going on here?


----------



## ihaveahax (Jan 22, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> Umm what's going on here?


a list of furry avatars


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 22, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> a list of furry avatars


I meant with tomato Hentai and moisturizer.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 22, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> I meant with tomato Hentai and moisturizer.


I am the living embodiment of eczema


----------



## Tattorack (Jan 26, 2016)

endoverend said:


> That's it  There are too many furry avys now and I need to make a list so I can keep track of these damn fuzzy fauna with irregular morphologies. Damn troublemakers.
> 
> If you find yourself on this list... be afraid. Afraid that you are masquerading as a creature which doesn't exist, a creature whose existence is impossible, a creature whose essence is made of lies.
> 
> ...


Wait wait wait wait... You're complaining about realism and things that cannot exist.... On a gaming forum. Do you have any idea how stupid you're sounding right now?? XD


----------



## endoverend (Jan 26, 2016)

Tattorack said:


> Wait wait wait wait... You're complaining about realism and things that cannot exist.... On a gaming forum. Do you have any idea how stupid you're sounding right now?? XD


It's a joke


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 26, 2016)

Tattorack said:


> Wait wait wait wait... You're complaining about realism and things that cannot exist.... On a gaming forum. Do you have any idea how stupid you're sounding right now?? XD


It's purposely a joke thread lol.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2016)

Tattorack said:


> Wait wait wait wait... You're complaining about realism and things that cannot exist.... On a gaming forum. Do you have any idea how stupid you're sounding right now?? XD


_*WELCOME TO THE EOF.*_​


----------



## DeslotlCL (Jan 27, 2016)

i thought this place was even weirder than the wiiu hacking & homebrew section... i was wrong


----------



## ihaveahax (Jan 27, 2016)

DespyCL said:


> i thought this place was even weirder than the wiiu hacking & homebrew section... i was wrong


nothing will be able to defeat the 3DS and Wii U sections. not even the EOF.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Jan 27, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> nothing will be able to defeat the 3DS and Wii U sections. not even the EOF.


how ironic


----------



## ihaveahax (Jan 27, 2016)

DespyCL said:


> how ironic


IOSU and memchunkhackstwo


----------



## AlanJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Seriously if you're a furry might as well just kill yourself. If you're lucky you might get reincarnated as a real animal!


----------



## ihaveahax (Jan 27, 2016)

AlanJohn said:


> Seriously if you're a furry might as well just kill yourself. If you're lucky you might get reincarnated as a real animal!


<3


----------



## DeslotlCL (Jan 27, 2016)

AlanJohn said:


> Seriously if you're a furry might as well just kill yourself. If you're lucky you might get reincarnated as a real animal!


k


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 28, 2016)

AlanJohn said:


> Seriously if you're a furry might as well just kill yourself. If you're lucky you might get reincarnated as a real animal!


That's not a bad thinking.

Some people stongly believe in reincarnation.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Jan 28, 2016)

Fr0zenIce said:


> I dont know if i should be asking this, but can i be a furry?
> I want to be something that represents the cold..


dont need to ask, you are the one who decide that and everything else you want


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 28, 2016)

Fr0zenIce said:


> I dont know if i should be asking this, but can i be a furry?
> I want to be something that represents the cold..


How about this one?


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 29, 2016)

What if I use me old cat emo boy as avvy?
Will you stamp me as a furry then?
Even tho me body is completely hairless?


----------



## CosmoCortney (Feb 1, 2016)

endoverend said:


> @CosmoCortney I can't be the only person who thought this was a my little pony at first. The outrageously colored bodily features just scream childrens' television. But alas, it seems this one has a nose poking out at a different angle than a pony.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



How does it look like a... pony?  
It's supposed to be a cat 
(I know I forgot the whiskers.. just too lazy to add them)


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Feb 3, 2016)

Figured this should be my first stop after my hiatus. Glad to see I made the list, now I can die happy XD


----------



## ihaveahax (Feb 3, 2016)

Arecaidian Fox said:


> Figured this should be my first stop after my hiatus. Glad to see I made the list, now I can die happy XD


welcome back


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 3, 2016)

Arecaidian Fox said:


> Figured this should be my first stop after my hiatus. Glad to see I made the list, now I can die happy XD


OMG long time no see!


----------



## daxtsu (Feb 3, 2016)

CosmoCortney said:


> How does it look like a... pony?
> It's supposed to be a cat
> (I know I forgot the whiskers.. just too lazy to add them)



Am I bad for thinking it looked like an anubis/dog first?


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Feb 3, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> welcome back





VinsCool said:


> OMG long time no see!


Thanks much everyone  . Yeah, had to reinstall Wind'ohs, got lazy about visiting


----------



## ihaveahax (Feb 3, 2016)

daxtsu said:


> Am I bad for thinking it looked like an anubis/dog first?


I didn't know what it was at all at first to be honest


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 3, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> I didn't know what it was at all at first


Looked like a Space Cat to me.


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Feb 3, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Looked like a Space Cat to me.


I always thought cat, too.


----------

